# can you live on $700 a week!!



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi do you think 2 adults and 2 small kids can like on $700 per/week we would have no mortgage or no car loan we just need to live ie food, fual,and general stuff ? please feel free to comment.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> hi do you think 2 adults and 2 small kids can like on $700 per/week we would have no mortgage or no car loan we just need to live ie food, fual,and general stuff ? please feel free to comment.


I believe it can be done. As I said in the other thread it would be very tight and leave little or no room for any extras at all.
You would need to allow for Realty Taxes, Heating, Hydro, Water, Transportation, Cable TV, Internet, Cellphone(s), Landline Telephone, School Extras, Gasoline and, of course, food.
Realty Taxes/Heating/Hydro/Water costs are much dependent on how large a house you occupy. To breakdown the costs into numbers is difficult because everyone's situation is different. If you are frugal and creative you can live on that amount.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Is $700 pre-tax?I can only vote as a single household/individual but Im sure its possible as a single.


----------

